# Vesafb framebuffer resolution for nvidia card?

## grell

Hello, I have been trying for a while now to get my Nvidia GeForce4 MX 440 to go into a higher resolution than 800x600 using both vesa and vesa-tng framebuffers.  I cannot get it to work, when I try to use fbset to set it using a vaild entry I get:

```
Wolf ~ # fbset "1024x768-72"

ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
```

Here is what my /proc/fb0/modes looks like:

```
Wolf ~ # cat /proc/fb0/modes 

640x400-8

640x480-8

800x600-8

320x200-16

320x200-32

640x480-16

640x480-32

800x600-16

800x600-32

320x200-8

320x400-8

320x400-16

320x400-32

320x240-8

320x240-16

320x240-32

640x400-16

640x400-32
```

There is nothing higher than 800x600 in there.  I have gotten the framebuffer to go to 1024x768 using the nvidiafb drivers, but if I use them, then I can't use the closed-source nvidia driver for X.  Does anyone have any tips for me?  I have been struggling with this for a while now.

----------

## drwook

looks like your choices (assuming you definitely want both a fb and X) are;

nvidiafb and nv driver for X (no 3d acceleration AFAIK, but good if you're not gaming.  I use it preferentially if I build a system for an office machine which happens to have a nvidia card)

vesafb & nv or nvidia X driver (max 800x600 on the fb)

Alternatives;

build nvidia fb as a module & DON'T have your 'other' nvidia module autoloaded at boot (X driver should load it when required anyway).  Make sure you unload it before firing up X & you should be fairly safe using the nvidia X driver too.

Possibly try xdirectfb, although I expect it'd be slower than 'regular' X with the nv driver

----------

## Deepak420

Most likely it's because you have the TV-out cable plugged in. If you want a framebuffer over 800x600 with the MX440 you need to unplug the cable.

----------

## konsolebox

it's a good thing i found this topic.  video=nvidiafb:1024x768 doesn't really work in the linux's system bootup

so here, you must find 'mode "1024x768-60"' in /etc/fb.modes file and replace the values there with the following:

```
mode "1024x768-60"

    # D: 65.00 MHz, H: 48.363 kHz, V: 60.00 Hz

    geometry 1024 768 1024 768 16

    timings 15385 160 24 29 3 136 6

endmode
```

then after you should do

```
fbset 1024x768-60
```

please note that you need the fbset and nvidiafb properly installed.  i suggest using nvidiafb-tng.  you can also compile the driver as built-in and not as a module if you like.

ok that should work.

----------

## konsolebox

you might also want to check this topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-362916-highlight-nvidiafb+1024x768.html

i never knew many people also had this problem besides me

----------

## netcelli

Hi i have a nvidia card and i used vesafb with gensplash without problem; since i start using uvesa i can only use 800x640 resolution; i tryed to compile in the kernel the nvidia frame buffer and resolution works, but i cant start x because of drivers conflict :S some1 can help me?  :Smile:  thk

----------

